# Avicularia versicolor Bite Report



## Phillip (Aug 17, 2002)

*you are the 1st I've ever heard of....*

Freaky I have never seen the slightest hint of aggression from a versi nor ever heard of it from anyone else.   Congrats  lol     just kidding but glad nothing bad happenned to you or it nonetheless.

By the way I love the bites section Scott good call man.

Phil

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## MrDeranged (Aug 18, 2002)

I have to agree with Phil on this one.  I don't think I've ever heard of anyone ever getting bit by a versicolor aside from maybe forcing it's fangs into their own flesh.  I'm also glad that neither of you suffered any lasting effects from the bite.

Scott


----------



## atavuss (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: you are the 1st I've ever heard of....*



> _Originally posted by Phillip _
> *Freaky I have never seen the slightest hint of aggression from a versi nor ever heard of it from anyone else.*


hmmm......try and seperate babies from a mother versicolor and you will probably see some defensiveness  (I prefer the term "defensive" to "aggression")  
I was slapped at, rushed at, everything short of an actual bite when I had to seperate 1st instar versicolor lings from their mother  (once I saw her defensive behavior I seperated HER from the lings first so I would not have to have to worry about an attack from her)
Ed


----------



## SkyeSpider (Aug 18, 2002)

I understand completely why I was bitten by the poor thing. When it came out, it had to be terrified that I was handling it. When it tried to run, the silk (more like sewing thread?) kept it from being able to run far. Trying to get the moss off the other end sent insane amounts of vibration through it, making its fear worse. It bit strictly out of self defense; Once a warning bite, the second a "serious" bite.

I'm just shocked the fangs on a 1/4" long spider were long enough to break my skin.:? My piercer has told me countless times that it's almost impossible to get a needle through me because my skin is as tough as leather

-------

On another note: I feel that versicolor is soon going to die. It's not looking too terribly well.

-Bryan


----------



## rknralf (Aug 18, 2002)

Bryan,
I thought you were allergic to tarantula bites.  Did you have any reaction?
Ralph


----------



## SkyeSpider (Aug 18, 2002)

I _know_ I'm allergic to the hairs (as one hair from a G. rosea made my whole arm swell up!), but I apparently have no reaction to the venom. That's a sigh of relief considering I now have a King Baboon, Usumbara, and Ornamental in my room 

-Bryan


----------



## rknralf (Aug 19, 2002)

Bryan,
I'm glad to hear you did okay with the bite.  Sorry to hear about the versicolor though.
I love the King Baboons, but I'm maxed out at 12 tarantulas (9 I already have and 3 coming in tomorrows mail).
Maybe someday I'll get one, but it will have to be after I send out some of my males for breeding and reduce the at-home population.
By the way, I almost emailed and was going to ask if you could pick up some G. pulchra's for me from the show, but decided it would be better to stay married instead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ratmosphere (Jan 27, 2018)

Male gave me it today. Was rehousing him and let him crawl on my hand. Was fine for a while, threw up a threat and sunk both fangs into my middle finger. Believe it was a full dose, around my finger was pretty sticky with what I believe was venom. He made me bleed too.  

Pain wasn’t bad at all, I’d say a 1-10. 4 hours after bite there’s no swelling or wound at all. I seriously have hit my finger at work and it hurt more than this Ts bite.

They say don’t handle for a reason! Haha.

Thanks for tuning in.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Jan 27, 2018)

Ratmosphere said:


> Male gave me it today. Was rehousing him and let him crawl on my hand. Was fine for a while, threw up a threat and sunk both fangs into my middle finger. Believe it was a full dose, around my finger was pretty sticky with what I believe was venom. He made me bleed too.
> 
> Pain wasn’t bad at all, I’d say a 1-10. 4 hours after bite there’s no swelling or wound at all. I seriously have hit my finger at work and it hurt more than this Ts bite.
> 
> ...


In the future, there is a actual bite report section.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## cold blood (Jan 27, 2018)

Venom1080 said:


> In the future, there is a actual bite report section.


Not one anyone reads...lol.

And to do an actual bite report is now overly complex....hence why no one does it any more.  I wish all bite reports were like this one.


----------



## nicodimus22 (Jan 27, 2018)

Congrats on not flinging it across the room.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Jan 27, 2018)

cold blood said:


> Not one anyone reads...lol.
> 
> And to do an actual bite report is now overly complex....hence why no one does it any more.  I wish all bite reports were like this one.


Hey, I read it.  

So I hear. Hopefully won't ever have to go through the process.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Jan 27, 2018)

You'd normally expect an Avic to do a glorious leap off your hand rather than bite, got a feeling that you've got a pissy one


----------



## Arachnopets (Jan 28, 2018)

cold blood said:


> Not one anyone reads...lol.
> 
> And to do an actual bite report is now overly complex....hence why no one does it any more.  I wish all bite reports were like this one.


People read and post in the new section for it. Not really complex, not in my opinion anyway. If anyone is ever unsure, all they have to do is ask us.   But yes, all bite reports must go in the appropriate section and all others will be removed.

Debby


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 28, 2018)

Arachnopets said:


> People read and post in the new section for it. Not really complex, not in my opinion anyway. If anyone is ever unsure, all they have to do is ask us.   But yes, all bite reports must go in the appropriate section and all others will be removed.
> 
> Debby


The bite Reports section says i have insufficiënt privileges to post there. Not that i have a bite report, but to test it.


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 28, 2018)

Andrea82 said:


> The bite Reports section says i have insufficiënt privileges to post there. Not that i have a bite report, but to test it.


http://arachnoboards.com/reviews-reports/category/bite-reports.10/ Can you see 'create item' in a rectangle at the top right?

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Arachnopets (Jan 28, 2018)

Andrea82 said:


> The bite Reports section says i have insufficiënt privileges to post there. Not that i have a bite report, but to test it.


The original section has been closed for some time now. Just noticed the message is not showing at the top, so thank you for making me go look, lol. Just fixed it. However, the link miss moxie posted is the new area now. 

Debby

Reactions: Useful 1


----------

